# Can you spray young brassicas?



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

We have 4 week old brassicas coming up with alot of weed competition. Can you spray them with Roundup and not kill the young brassicas? How bout spraying the young brassica with Vantage....will that kill them? 

If so, are there any mixes that would kill only the weeds/grass and not the brassicas?
thanks,
andy


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Spray them with round up and they will be dead. I got some mist (over spray) on an edge of one plot and lost about 10 feet into a field all the way up the edge. Dont know about your other questions but in my "bad" experiance just the overspray wiped them out. Maybe others will have a solution like a weaker mix (I dont know) but like I said at 41% and a suffacant added) they were gone'rs.


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

roundup will kill them. You can spray Poast on the plot which will kill your grasses but not the broadleaf weeds. I don't think there is a broadleaf herbicide that you can use on brassicas without killing them.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Long time no see OK'DOC! Hows weather out your way? You have anything planted yet?


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

brokenarrow said:


> Long time no see OK'DOC! Hows weather out your way? You have anything planted yet?


Oh---i'm always around checking in and learning from all you guys!

I've done all my spring plantings but we are in a severe spring drought so I have lost a lot of my cowpeas---it's a really sad site :sad: 







[/IMG] 

Aren't those the saddest red ripper cowpeas you've ever seen :sad:


----------



## Lenaweebowhunter (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Guys, Ive used "poast & Vantage" on grasses with lots of sucsess in my brassica and clover plots. Well this week I bought some 2 4 D-B actualy a gernaric brand called "Butyrac 2000" I sprayed my established clover and brasica blend plots with it yesterday also used a surficant, and I can see the bradleaf weeds are curling up and showing signs of death. The place I bought it from mentiond that the clovers and brasica should be "established" before spraying. Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

OKDOGDOC
I was reading that planting pea's can bring a disease into your fields. I can not remember what or how but I remember it can spread to other crops. Have you ever read or know about that? I had planned to put in some peas's and after doing the search I changed my mind?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Round Up will kill most germinated seeds that we would consider deer food. The exceptions are the ones that have been genetically engineered (Round Up Ready). 

There is Canola that is Round Up Ready but I've yet to find seed anywhere.


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

brokenarrow said:


> OKDOGDOC
> I was reading that planting pea's can bring a disease into your fields. I can not remember what or how but I remember it can spread to other crops. Have you ever read or know about that? I had planned to put in some peas's and after doing the search I changed my mind?


I have never heard that---I've been planting them now for about 5 years with no problem. This is the first pea failure I've had--but it was due to lack of rain.


----------



## Brad Gehman (Jun 6, 2004)

brokenarrow said:


> OKDOGDOC
> I was reading that planting pea's can bring a disease into your fields. I can not remember what or how but I remember it can spread to other crops. Have you ever read or know about that? I had planned to put in some peas's and after doing the search I changed my mind?


Anything should be rotated out of a field, as single plantings over a period of time are subject to disease. Brassicas shouldn't be planted in the same field more than 2 years in a row, for this reason.


----------

